# Congrats To The IFA Destin Winners



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Curtis (Garbo)and Jimmy (Jimmyjam)just swept the IFA in Destin with over 14lbs. Rough water and even had a boat capsize. Theycought 42 fish today and found the magic 2.Big congrats to Team Thunderstick. Way to represent the ECRC guys.

So now I have a 2010 Ranger Banshee Extreme to sell. Anyone interested.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Way to frickin go guys!!!!!! Jimmy goes back to back wins from the Grass Flats Classic to the IFA!!!

Who's the Golden Child now!!!!


----------



## AaronBarnes (Sep 7, 2009)

:clap


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

Excellent! way to go guys...congratulations:clap

mikendale


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Back to back for Jimmy!!!! Hell yeah.



Way to go guys.



Tell me all about it Monday night Curtis.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

<P align=center>That is awsome, Congrats to both of you!<P align=center><P align=center>







<P align=center><P align=center>:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## chasin-tail (Oct 8, 2007)

> *Brad King (3/13/2010)*They called me at noon or so and said it looked pretty good!!!!!!! Way to frickin go guys!!!!!! Jimmy goes back to back wins from the Grass Flats Classic to the IFA!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Who's the Golden Child now!!!!






First off.. 14lbs is a great day!!



Second.... Phone calls are not allowed by the rules!!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

GREAT JOB!!!

Jim


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

I be DANG!!!!!!!!!! holy S%&*t. way to go guys. Can I still call Y'll friends??? 

The conditions were the PITS> unbelievable and WONDERFULLLL>

lane


----------



## dantheman (Jan 17, 2008)

Congrats Curtis & Jimmy :clap

from team Over the Edge


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats guys! Fourteen pounds on a day like today is something...


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

THE TEAM TO BEAT. NICE JOB!


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

congrats.


----------



## user10309 (Sep 28, 2009)

Congrats to both guys!</DIV>It was surely a tough day with 38 mph gusts. </DIV>Tight Lines.</DIV>Capt. John</DIV>


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Had to be an exhausting day; 42 fish, high winds, but the results...worth it.

Congratulations guys, now I know who I'm going to for pointers, for sure.


----------



## Jamielu (Jan 16, 2008)

Congrats Curtis and Jimmy! Looks like kicked some @$$ and showed 'em how it's done!! WAY TO GO!!!!:clap:clap


----------



## James Fink (Oct 2, 2007)

WOOHOO! Congrats guys!:toast


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome job! Congrats Jimmy and Curtis!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the Congrats. 

My Mother in Law has been in a fight with Ovarian Cancer for 2 1/2 years. She has been through many very hard treatments of late that have been very hard on her. On the way to the Captains Meeting Friday afternoon, my wife, Tonyacalled me and told me she was in an ambulance with her mother on the way to the emergency room. She told me her mother was disoriented and had shortness of breath, which could have been symtoms of a bloodclot in her lungs, which is somewhat common in cancer patients which would be life theatening. At that time I contacted Brad King and asked if he could be available to fish with Jimmy if I had to leave at any point in time before Saturday Morning. Brad being the good friend that he is, offered to not only be my replacement for the IFA Tournament, but to also be my point of contact if something happened with my mother in law on Saturday if I fished. I madethis very clear andplain at the time that I registered into the tournament at the registration table and gave the information to the girls at the table that Brad may be called in to replace me, but at the point that I was registering I was good to fish but that could change and Brad King is not only my point of contactas it would concern my Mother in Law, but Bradwould be in touch with them if anything happened in which I would be not able to fish the tournament. 

My Mother in Law was dismissed from the hospital and diagnosed with a complications from some of the medications she has been perscribed which produced Asthma like symtoms. She is now home and resting somewhat well.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

By the Way. 

Thanks for being there Brad. Both, Me and Jimmy really apprceciated you being there and ready to go. 

Thanks Buddy.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

congrats to both of you!!..I hope you win a lot more:clap



Prayers sent for your mother-in-law:angel


----------



## Buzzbait (Oct 3, 2007)

Damn, never seen that Garbo fella tight lipped. How about a report? Something? 

Congrats!


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

Thank you all for your great support!!! 

Our plan came together last week. I found some fish to the east during the Grassflats Classicand thought the fish wouldn't be too far off since the weather and tides were very similar. It worked, spots 2,3,4 never came into play. With the incoming tide and wind, it pushed a LOT of fish in a very tight area just outside of creek mouth along a drop off, 1.5ft-5ft. We had to play games with another boat to give us room to position ourselves in the right place and once we got there, we flat out wore them out. Powerpoled down we proceeded to catch our last 30 or so fish of the day. The bait of choice was.... yep a spoon, didn'treally matterwhat kind, I used two in particular, both Aqua Dream Spoons a new brand formerly Captain Mikes, solid black and gold colors, 1/4oz sizes. The only reason I didn't use one was because it broke after the 12 or so fish it hooked, hook broke off the blade... We caught 42 fish in total, 38 being slots, 2 over slot, 2 under. We left about 2 hrs earlier then usual do to the rough ride home. BAD ride home, worst I've seen in the bay without it being a huricanne. It resembled beingon a surf board trying to get outside when it's head high surf. We sat at the dock for about an hour waiting eagerly to weigh in. Really happy with the results of our fish and just as happy that we made it back in one piece. To put it into persepctive, the bay captsized one boat and the two anglershad to be rescued from the Coast Guard, "Deadliest Catch" Style. The tournament director told us that they are fine but my thoughts and prayers still go out to them.

Firsts that happened yesterday: catching over 40 fish in one day, bringing back a 14 + lb bag in a tournament, turning a 22 ft bay boat into a submarine, and best of all wiinning anIFA event. 

Big thanks goes out to Jason Johnson, Brad K, my partner Curtis Gilbert, and to all that came out and supported us at the weigh-in. What a day...


----------



## Buzzbait (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow, congratulations again. Sounds like you guys earned it!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome work.... I'm so proud of you guy's andpretty dang jealous at the same time!!

Curtis, I am glad that everything is back in order with your family and the scare is over. 

Way to represent the ECRC!

:bowdown :bowdown


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Nice job guys Congrats and Curtis Glad to Hear everything turned out for the Better!!


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Jimmy good job. Games I don't call it games just fishing. We both were trying to accomplish the same goal, you guys prevailed and congradulations on that you did a great job. Now to touch on the games I do not feel I was playing games just trying to upgrade my small fish. But if thats what you think so be it. I could have not told you the rules about the trolling motor having to be in the stowed position to get the 50 yd rule. Once you put it up I moved out just as the rules state. I would like for you to know that I wasn't trying to ruin your fishing just to upgrade as you did. Congrats on that. I now know what to expect from you and Curtis in future events I will treat you as the enemy not as a friend. Thats cool though I am good with that. Anyways I am done beating a dead horse again congrats on the win and we will see you in June!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Dang.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Flatspro (3/14/2010)*Jimmy good job. Games I don't call it games just fishing. We both were trying to accomplish the same goal, you guys prevailed and congradulations on that you did a great job. Now to touch on the games I do not feel I was playing games just trying to upgrade my small fish. But if thats what you think so be it. I could have not told you the rules about the trolling motor having to be in the stowed position to get the 50 yd rule. Once you put it up I moved out just as the rules state. I would like for you to know that I wasn't trying to ruin your fishing just to upgrade as you did. Congrats on that. I now know what to expect from you and Curtis in future events I will treat you as the enemy not as a friend. Thats cool though I am good with that. Anyways I am done beating a dead horse again congrats on the win and we will see you in June!!!!!!!!!




:banghead


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Way to go Curtis and Jimmy! opcorn


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Splittine (3/14/2010)*Dang.


X2 + 1 = DANG!!!:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

It would be my wish thatsomething so Cool,didn't come to this, but I guess I don't always get my wishes. 

As far as Jimmy and I, We will treat all tournament competitors equally, with Respect, Honor and Courtesy we feel isdue to Fellow Sportsmen. We hope not tobe enemies or friends in tournament competition,as wewant fair competition, which would mean that we choose to follow and respect all rules as well as expect and wishothers competitors to do the same. We also feel that if we treat some competitors as "Friends" and others as "Enemies" we would be cheating every competitor that is not a "Friend" unfairly, so we will treat all competitors equally as fellow sportsmen ina faircompetition, as we both feel that is the only way we can look back and be true to ourselves and proud of anything that we mightaccomplish. 

Jimmy and I had a conversation about ethics in tournament play before we ever fished together, and both of us feel that we would not truly win anything by not following the rules in competition, but we would short ourselves the"TrueThrill of Victory"and shortevery other fellow sportsmanfair competitionin the process if we didn't follow the rules. We can only wish that every other competitor will feel and follow the same idea and ethics.


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

> *Garbo (3/14/2010)*It would be my wish thatsomething so Cool,didn't come to this, but I guess I don't always get my wishes.
> 
> As far as Jimmy and I, We will treat all tournament competitors equally, with Respect, Honor and Courtesy we feel isdue to Fellow Sportsmen. We hope not tobe enemies or friends in tournament competition,as wewant fair competition, which would mean that we choose to follow and respect all rules as well as expect and wishothers competitors to do the same. We also feel that if we treat some competitors as "Friends" and others as "Enemies" we would be cheating every competitor that is not a "Friend" unfairly, so we will treat all competitors equally as fellow sportsmen ina faircompetition, as we both feel that is the only way we can look back and be true to ourselves and proud of anything that we mightaccomplish.
> 
> Jimmy and I had a conversation about ethics in tournament play before we ever fished together, and both of us feel that we would not truly win anything by not following the rules in competition, but we would short ourselves the"TrueThrill of Victory"and shortevery other fellow sportsmanfair competitionin the process if we didn't follow the rules. We can only wish that every other competitor will feel and follow the same idea and ethics.


With you 100% Curtis!


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

I think Jimmy and Curtis did a hell of a job and I think you are both great guys, but I have to agree with Chad on this.... Especially in a place as big as the pond... 100% of pro redfisherman would have leta friend/club member/local upgrade his fish. It happends every tournament....


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Brant Peacher (3/14/2010)*I think Jimmy and Curtis did a hell of a job and I think you are both great guys, but I have to agree with Chad on this.... Especially in a place as big as the pond... 100% of pro redfisherman would have leta friend/club member/local upgrade his fish. It happends every tournament....


*Based on the rules that would have been unfair competitionto 32 other teams. *


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Brant Peacher (3/14/2010)*I think Jimmy and Curtis did a hell of a job and I think you are both great guys, but I have to agree with Chad on this.... Especially in a place as big as the pond... 100% of pro redfisherman would have leta friend/club member/local upgrade his fish. It happends every tournament....




so if you werent happy with you had in the box you would let somebody pull in and upgrade while you are both trying to win?? If im sitting on fish and have the chance to upgrade what i have im sure as hell not moving and let somebody come catch the possiable winning pair from where im sitting...fun fishing yes tourny fishing hell no!!!! Im trying to win myself not let somebody catch my fish because they are a friend or fellow competitor...pull up and tell rick murphy or somebody like that that you wanna fish where they are because you need to upgrade and see what they say


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Brant I know exactly what you mean! I have seen it alot in much bigger events than this. Everyone just knows what to expect now. Rules are rules!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chasin-tail (Oct 8, 2007)

> *fisheye48 (3/14/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Brant Peacher (3/14/2010)*I think Jimmy and Curtis did a hell of a job and I think you are both great guys, but I have to agree with Chad on this.... Especially in a place as big as the pond... 100% of pro redfisherman would have leta friend/club member/local upgrade his fish. It happends every tournament....
> ...


I'm gonna quote Michael Vick.."I ain't got a dog in this fight but"..

See Fisheye.....You dont know what you talkin about!! Rick Murphy ans Scott Guthrie are friends of ours and we have shared spots!! Would he share one with you ...probrably not...But your not friends.

From what I've been told the two teams were playing leap frog all morning trying to locate fish..When Jimmy and Garbo hooked a good one...They asked Chad how far apart they had to be..Cuz someone did know the rule....Chad told them 50yds if someone was pinned off...thats when the trolling motor went up and power pole went down. So, Chad and Vince backed off....

I'm not sure what Garbo means about the other 32 teams....Teams pair up all the time!! It works great to bounce a school ofreds back and forth. 

During last years Grass Flats we caught our fish there too. Fishing side by side with Fred and Bruce..15 yds apart..they said they were leaving(bastards up graded too! but good for them.) We called Tony B and Hall B to come in the pond..(Calling is legal in that tourny). 

Were Jimmy and Garbo wrong....NO....but they sure werent right!

Congrats to a great win!! It feels good dont it!!


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Maybe its the competivness or whatever in me but in tournaments im in it to win it for me...if im on a good spot catching fish im not moving for my own mother....i entered to win not to help every team in the tournament...ive watched people catch fish on a spot i wanted to fish and gave them plenty of room and moved in when they moved out


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

> *chasin-tail (3/14/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *fisheye48 (3/14/2010)*
> ...


Hey George.

Couple key points:

-We were power-poled down the whole time. I asked Chad how far he's supposed to be because he came around us while we were poled down and he poled down to our port about 20 yrds apart from us and started casting for the most part right where we were and hooked up once or twice. Chad said there was no distance if a team has the trolling motor down, so I pulled it up... The pole was already down. After that Chad moved out of 50 yrds respectively. If there was an issue with that,I expected to settle it on the water right there, not here on the forum...I think the only reason why you are bringing upa phone call to Brad K (which was at the house all day...) and calling us enemies is because we didn't letChad upgrade on the fish that we were on. 

-I agree it can benefit a team to work with another if a school is moving. These fish were not... They were funneled into an area about 50X 50ft. With us posted right next to them.

-We have never fished in a tournament of this magnitude and werereally trying very hard to protect this area. The way i see it, if we let Chad catch a fewof these fish, one being 26 and half inches when that's the one fish we need, we screwed ourselves, and cheated by helping another team.

-There was no reason to team up with Chad this day due to itnot being a school on the move.


----------



## Buckethead (Sep 2, 2008)

Not taking either side in this, just speaking my part on the rules. It isn't cheating the rest of the field for both boats to hammer those fish. All the rules say is that once the anglers allow one boat to fish, anyone is free to come on in and join them. This is done to prevent team fishing, but it happens all the time. That is how Ruskin was won last year, the two teams doing it got 1st and 2nd respectively. In Titusville, almost the entire top 10 were fishing the same area and bumping into each other, but everyone knew everyone else for the most part so no one cared. Not agreeing or disagreeing with how either team handled the situation, I have my opinion on it, but I'm not going to praise or insult anyone on either side of the argument. Big congrats to Jimmy and Curtis, you guys won, so don't give two s***s what anyone thinks.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I understand both sides. Yes you want to protect your spot but you didnt know the rules and chad didnt have to tell you but he did and I think pulling your trolling motor up right when he said that was a little messed up on your part. And the phone call thing its not like it would make a difference its just one of those things thats in the rule book. COngrats on the win though


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Really? This is ridiculous. Some people will find anything to argue about. Congrats to the winners. Jimmy and Curtis did a helluva job.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

> *fisheye48 (3/14/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Brant Peacher (3/14/2010)*I think Jimmy and Curtis did a hell of a job and I think you are both great guys, but I have to agree with Chad on this.... Especially in a place as big as the pond... 100% of pro redfisherman would have leta friend/club member/local upgrade his fish. It happends every tournament....
> ...


Rick Murphy works together with a number of other teams. When Chris, Matt, Chad, George, Eric, Sonny, Tadd Vandermark, Blair Wiggins, ect....Fished the FLW they all worked together with each other. 

Matt and Chris have been on fish before and waved Tadd, Chad, and George in to get there two or vise versa. It's part of the game.

Also, Jimmy and Curtis have control over the fish because they found them. With that being said...they can tell chad...hey come on in here and get your two fish. Don't keep anything bigger than 26. And I know that chad would have respectively done that. You guys are acting like Jimmy and Curtis caught 4 fish all day. If my memory serves me right they caught 42....

I'm not taking anything away from Jimmy and Curtis. They did a fine job and congrats on a great win.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *chasin-tail (3/14/2010)*
> 
> I'm gonna quote Michael Vick.."I ain't got a dog in this fight but"..
> 
> ...


Thanks for giving us the heads up during the last Grass Flats George and Chad! I thought that was pretty unselfish of you guys at the time. If I recall, there was about half the field fishing in there during the FLW champ. a few years ago. Seems like they all worked together pretty good. And it's not like Curtis/Jimmy located these fish out of the blue and had to protect them...those fish have been there since 1980...just a matter of what general area they're in and what or whether they're eating. 

I personally would be a little bit more concerned about the phone call. The rules are rules, Chad/Vince didn't break any from what I can tell, but Curtis/Jimmy did. I don't care if it was an innocent little phone call...doesn't sound to me like there was an emergency as the rules state there should be if you make a phone call, and even then you are supposed to notify the tournament director that the phone call took place.


----------



## Jamielu (Jan 16, 2008)

> *Wharf Rat (3/15/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *chasin-tail (3/14/2010)*
> ...


The only question I have is this.............If y'all are so damn upset about the phone call (which you quite obviously can't do anything about, since it was cleared with tournament officials BEFORE lines in), then why didn't one of you boys file a protest? I'm sorry, but this sounds like a bunch of whiny kids, jealous because they didn't win.

There was article on Kingfish Connection by Marcus Kennedy awhile back about defensive fishing, maybe I should post that on here for some of y'all to read. Try trolling in a 23 to 36 foot boat with 6 lines out behind you, anywhere from 10 to 100 yards out. I've fished tournaments where there may be 50 boats around one rig. The Officials for our tournies aren't thoughtful enough to write any sort of rules as to maintaining distances, etc., so we deal with it. You do what you gotta do. When you're fishing for money, you do what you've gotta do to win it. I'm sorry, but if we find an area with ALOT of fish, we may get on the radio and call a friend to tell 'em what area the fish are in, but I'm damn sure not gonna let 'em come and fish right on top of me - I mean, there's "helping" a friend out, and there's "HELPING" a friend out, and when there's a tournament win involved, I'm not gonna "HELP" anybody out that much!!

Bottom line - doesn't sound to me like Curtis and Jimmy did a darn thing that was wrong, illegal, outtaline,unsportsmanlike, etc. Sounds like they did a helluva job in some nasty azz weather, and took home the bacon!!Again......*WAY TO GO GUYS!!!!!!!:clap:bowdown:clap*


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Jamielu (3/15/2010)*
> 
> The only question I have is this.............If y'all are so damn upset about the phone call (which you quite obviously can't do anything about, since it was cleared with tournament officials BEFORE lines in), then why didn't one of you boys file a protest? I'm sorry, but this sounds like a bunch of whiny kids, jealous because they didn't win.
> 
> ...


I didn't fish the tournament, so I have no reason to whine. I just know what the rules say and I know how strict the IFA is on following those rules. Nobody would have ever known about the phone call if it hadn't been posted on the forum(and eventually edited out)from the person they talked to. You can only file a protest within 15minutes of the last check-in. I also never said that Jimmy/Curtis were required to let Chad/Vince in on the fish nor were they breaking any rules by keeping the fish to themselves. I just think it's ironic that the same people that get on here and preach about what a family the ECRC and PFF is(which Chad is a member of both) would block another "friend" out, even after said "friend" had given them a little refresher on the rules to their benefit.

If those kingfish tournaments you are fishing did have rules, I'm guessing you would do your best to read up on them and follow them??


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Wharf Rat (3/15/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Jamielu (3/15/2010)*
> ...


 </U>

<U>What an idiotic response underlined above...</U>

<U></U>

From reading all of this it sounds like someone (or ones, since it dosen't seem to matter a rat's ass whether you were actually part of this tournament or not)is a little chapped since they did not win. <U>*I know Curtis and I feel quite certain in saying this*</U>...he is probably the most ethical and law abiding fisherman I have ever had the pleasure to meet. What some have eluded to here on this thread almost amounts to slander. With that said....some of you need to stop acting like a cry :baby


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

That is one of those spots where you are going to have to deal with other boats its like fishing the Russian freighter everyine knows about it. I dont think what people find wrong is that you were protecting your fish, it is that you were unaware of the rules and chad was nice enough to tell you even though he could have not said anything and then you pulled your trolling motor up to push him away. If he had come in and it had already been out of the water I dont think there would be any big deal about it


----------



## Jamielu (Jan 16, 2008)

Wharf Rat, in discussing the rules for the IFA tournament, you were the one that pointed out that it looked as if Jimmy and Curtis had broken the rules with their "innocent little phone call". In Curtis's post, it looked to me as if he had explained the family situation to the tourney officials when they registered. If it was cleared with officials, there shouldn't be an issue. Besides that, if Brad was the one that called to relay the info on Curtis's mother-in-law, I think I'm safe in assuming that Brad was at home (or on land, anyway), so was there any question that he was actually"aiding" Curtis and Jimmy in any way pertaining to fishing?

As far as the ECRC and the PFF all being family, and helping each other out - yeah, that's what we all usually do. I believe in helping each other out, but like I said before, when it comes to tournament fishing, where do you draw the line on "helping someone out"? Sounds like Chad was in the right area, but Curtis and Jimmy beat him to the hole. I wasn't there, I don't know, but I'm just thinkin' that if I got to the honey hole first, and I know I've gotta chance to win it, well, it's like Fisheye said, I'm in it to win for myself, not help every other team in the tournament win it. I guess we all have a different idea of how much we want to help our friends win it.This wasn't some little mom and poptournament where theywere fishing for a coupla hundred dollars and a coupleof fishing reels. With the kind of money that was at stake in this tournament, you fish hard, and you fish fair, but you fish for YOUR TEAM!!Reading Jimmy's post, it also it alsosounds like Jimmy and Curtis left the spot early and got to the scales with quite a while to wait, which leads me to assume that that left Chad or anyone elsea good bit of time to move into"the" spot and upgradetheir fish. Guess if they hadreally wanted to be rude, they coulda sat on that spot 'til the last minute so that no one else could get to it at all, huh?

And Yes, I went to the IFA site and read the rules, and yes, it was polite of Chad to refresh them on the rules about having the trolling motor down while being anchored.However, I think if it had been me (and I'm not certainly not claiming to be the expert know it all, because I'm definitely not!) and I had showed up to the spot where Jimmy and Curtis were "anchored", I would have given them the 50 yards required by the rules - the fact that the trolling motor was down (with the power pole being down as well), well,the trolling motorobviously wasn't being used to maneuver the boat. So why take advantage of the fact that the trolling motor was down? Technicality, I guess.What a great excuse to nothonor the 50 yard rule....in my opinion (my opinion! that's all it is, and ain't worth a whole bunch to some), it was pretty unsportsmanlike to use the trolling motor being down to void that rule. In Jimmy's first post, he made the comment about the "games".......no names were mentioned, and I'm sure it would have stayed that way if Chad hadn't come on and posted what he did. If he hadn't done that, most of us on here woulda been none the wiser about who was involved.In Jimmy's post, hewas never rude or ugly about it, and when I first read it, I wasn't sure if it was a recreational fisher, or another tournament boat, but Jimmy's tone in his post gave absolutely no reason to believe that there was ever any real issue.

I sure hate that Splittine's post to congratulate Jimmy and Curtis had to end up in yet ANOTHER soap opera like so many other posts on here. Everyone's got there ideas about how much you should 'help' your friends, unfortunately those are all opinions, and they all vary widely. The thing about the phone call - well, if it was cleared with the tournament officials, then it was cleared, not much more to say about that. And the power pole/anchor - trolling motorthing, guess that one will be left up to interpretation (back to that opinion thing).

Oh, and to answer your question Wharf Rat, when I fish a kingfish tournament, I do usually take the time to read over and familiarize myself with the rules. As far as I know, I've never knowinglybroken one, but I will say that I know PLENTY of people who fish those tournaments that are very familiar with them too, but will take every opportunity that they can to twist, bend, stretch, manipulate and bend over backwards to do some things they they know are questionable, but just didn't quite "BREAK" the rule, if they think it will benefit them. Guess if everyone would follow the rules with a sportsmanlike attitude, it would all be a little easier, huh?

Sorry 'bout the rant, but like I said, just my opinion (or .02, whichever's worth more!):blush:


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

I think a little better communication on both teams part about the situation would have resolved this on the water...just from what ive heard and been told...one thought the other would respect the others spot and now this all happened....hopefully both teams will understand one another and learn from this and move on to the next tournament and do good and help keep the IFA coming back and flourish in this area


----------



## Jamielu (Jan 16, 2008)

> *fisheye48 (3/15/2010)*I think a little better communication on both teams part about the situation would have resolved this on the water...just from what ive heard and been told...one thought the other would respect the others spot and now this all happened....hopefully both teams will understand one another and learn from this and move on to the next tournament and do good and help keep the IFA coming back and flourish in this area


Very well said. There was one other thing that Chad said that really bothered me - directed at Jimmy, he said that now that he knew what to expect, in future events, he would treat them as the enemy. Just came across as sounding really, really sour. Why not treat them like what they are (as well as all of the others out there that you're fishing against) - your COMPETITORS!!!!!


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Everybody that either supports Jimmy and Curtis or me and Vince thank you all for your comments. The tournament is over and again they did a good job winning and congrats. This is my last post on this matter I have said all I have to say to Jimmy through pm's I did not bring this to the public forum. So let it rest it is what it is and it is done. People just have different views and thats ok I now know who I will help out and you guys know who you are.We will see everyone in Panama City in June for the next event. Thanks again.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Guy's,

I apologize to everyone for my mistake in making a post that turned into 2 pages of crap! I was just excited after Curtis called me and said that all conditions with his family were good and to step down from stand-by. I meant no harm to two of my favorite fisherman and I sure as hell did not mean to start a name calling match that spanned the Gulf Coast. I hate drama and it's eating me alive to feel 100% responsible for this nonsense.

I wish we could all put aside our differences and opinons and let this whole little ordeal go away! Hell, there are tons more redfish tourney's this year left for everyone to prove them selves in. We all make mistakes and we better ourselves as peole and as anglers by learning from those mistakes. Hell I know I've made enough mistakes for all of us to learn from. So please, lets let sleeping dog's lie, meet up at Flounders tonight for the aweome seminar that Hot Spots is putting on for us and drink some damn BEER!!! I'll buy the first pitcher.

P.S.... I hear they have a pretty *dang *good guest speaker for tonight!!!!!!

Once again I want to apologize to everyone involved in this drama especially my two brothers Jimmy and Curtis..... (sorry I suck guys)


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

<P align=center>*YOU GUYS NEED TO KISS AND MAKE UP*<P align=center>







<P align=center><P align=center>*A PICTURE IS WORTH A THOUSAND WORDS!*<P align=center>


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm glad that some local anglers went out and had fun fishing a tournament. It's a bonus that some did really well on top of having a great time on the water. As with most other things in life there is a learning curve involved for all the anglers in tournaments. The way I see it, people had fun and learned some new stuff along the way. Great job to all involved!


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Flatspro (3/15/2010)*I did not bring this to the public forum.


Best that I can recall w/o looking back is that Jimmy never mentioned names.....You did......

Just saying, watch whatcha say on an open forum....It might bite ya in the butt.....

Congrats to Jimmy and Curtis......Fine job!!!!!!!

George


----------



## MAXWELL (Nov 11, 2008)

First off I want to start by saying congrats on a huge win. Alot of us have been trying to get a big win and not won and you two do it on your first try. I can only imagine the thrill you must have experienced after the scales closed.

Second, I did not fish this tourney with my brother because my wife is pregnant with our second child and is do any day. I did pay my half of everything and asked a good friend of mine to fish as my alternate in this tournament. He was able to fish for free on my dime. Because of that I have first hand knowledge about this alternate situation.

Here is were some confusion may have started on this thread.Some people think that the IFA approvedfor Curtisto have aalternate which is absolutely possible. The problem is they approve alternates as long as they are on the boat at checkout, under no circumstances would they allow a partner to get off a boat during tourney hours andthen be replaced by another. Thats were I think some people think the phone call is shady. 

As for the incident with Chad and Vince that sucks for both teams. This situation could easily happen again in a couple of months in the P.C. IFA Tourney. Hopefully it will work itself out by then.

Once again congratulations on a big bag and win. Some people keep saying that is a big weight considering the conditions but that bag would finish on the podium in any tourney in this area.

Also, I am not a member of the ECRC but it is great to see so many teams from that club show up to fish. Hopefully more teams will show up in P.C. and O.B., But there is always that group of people that says their going to fish and never show up.


----------



## logan13 (Mar 15, 2010)

congrats to you guys


----------

